# Photo Backpak



## Txema (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking for a good & lightweight photo backpack that would provide easy access to the camera and lenses with a good "hip strap". My hear would be a 5D mark III, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, 16-35 2.8, Gitzo 1227 MkII , filters, batteries and maybe space for light clothing, water, snacks... And another backpack with all of the above plus a 24 TS a 580EXII and a Mackbook air 11".
Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 26, 2014)

I have one of these, it takes good care of my stuff. That'll hold most of your stuff - your laptop included - and after that finding some more storage space for the rest shouldn't be too difficult. You could get a bag an increment larger and just put everything in it, too.

Jim


----------



## Txema (Apr 27, 2014)

looks very good, but it seems like Il have to take it off in order to access my gear. I'm looking for something similar but with something that would allow me to get a lens without having to place it in the ground. Maybe a side pocket or something of the short.

How do you get a lens with the backpack on?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 27, 2014)

Txema said:


> looks very good, but it seems like Il have to take it off in order to access my gear. I'm looking for something similar but with something that would allow me to get a lens without having to place it in the ground. Maybe a side pocket or something of the short.
> 
> How do you get a lens with the backpack on?
> 
> Thanks.



With that one you have to take it off. One of these might work if it is big enough for you.

Jim


----------



## Txema (Apr 27, 2014)

looks very good, but it seems like Il have to take it off in order to access my gear. I'm looking for something similar but with something that would allow me to get a lens without having to place it in the ground. Maybe a side pocket or something of the short.

How do you get a lens with the backpack on?

Thanks.


----------



## Txema (Apr 27, 2014)

maybe I'm asking for too much but I'm looking for a real Backpack with two shoulder straps rather than a Sling.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 27, 2014)

Txema said:


> maybe I'm asking for too much but I'm looking for a real Backpack with two shoulder straps rather than a Sling.
> 
> Thanks.



In that case I'm not quite sure how you could satisfy both of your requirements; what about a sling-style strap or a holster for a body and a lens, and a bag for everything else?


----------



## stefsan (Apr 28, 2014)

Is this what you are looking for? http://www.mindshiftgear.com


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 28, 2014)

ThinkTank Street Walker HD for the first question.
In it is only place for a 15,4- laptop.
Big plus for me is you can fold the hip- straps under a pad, so it has a much smaller footprint standing on the floor.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 28, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> With that one you have to take it off. One of these might work if it is big enough for you.
> 
> Jim



I have the (old) Slingshot 200 and manage to get all my kit in. It is a tight fit and pretty heavy to lug around, but I'm not sure a proper backpack would make any difference. I think you would have to look at the bigger versions for the 70-200 2.8.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 28, 2014)

Take a look at Lowepro Flipside Sport 20L A/W


----------



## HbergOnline (Apr 28, 2014)

Txema said:


> maybe I'm asking for too much but I'm looking for a real Backpack with two shoulder straps rather than a Sling.
> 
> Thanks.



You may want to check out F-Stop Gear http://fstopgear.com

I have two of their bags - Loka & Guru.


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2014)

I have LOKA backpack (f-stop company) with Large PRO ICU - see here https://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/loka.html

It is very light, but VERY durable. And it's very comfort, too. On their website you can see how much of photo gear you can put into each ICU unit and how much space remains above it and in other pockets.

In mine I can put gripped 5D3, 24-70, 70-200. I would easily put in also another 16-35 (if I would have it  And there is also space for some filters, flash. All this inside ICU unit. Then I can put some clothes, food,.... in other pockets or above ICU in the main pocket.

I have Gitzo 4542LS which I could attach on one side or back.

However, they are very well made and very durable. But also quite expensive.


----------



## priyadi (Apr 28, 2014)

Txema said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a good & lightweight photo backpack that would provide easy access to the camera and lenses with a good "hip strap". My hear would be a 5D mark III, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, 16-35 2.8, Gitzo 1227 MkII , filters, batteries and maybe space for light clothing, water, snacks... And another backpack with all of the above plus a 24 TS a 580EXII and a Mackbook air 11".
> Thanks.



I have similar requirements. Tried several backpacks and finally settled with F-stop Kenti. It has 'easy access', you don't have to take it off to access your gears; and it has an *excellent* hip belt. It will fit your 5d3, 24-70, 70-200, 16-35, a few filters, and your MBA. With the optional strap, it can also carry your gitzo. There's a rollup compartment where you can store clothing, etc. It also has a space for a hydration reservoir, just remember not to fill your hydration reservoir completely, or it will bulge and reduce space in your gear compartment.

It can easily carry all of your gears. However you may need to sacrifice easy access for a few gears and put them inside the rollup compartment.

The belt has a molle attachment on a side. Sometimes I attach one of my thinktank belt component for an extra space for gears. I wish they lose the pocket on the other side and give me a second molle attachment. Other than this, and the bulging hydration compartment, it is a perfect backpack for me.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Apr 28, 2014)

I use the canon 200 EG backpack. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=248295&gclid=CMSTqcDlg74CFSISMwodhTUA8g&Q=&is=REG&A=details 

Granted - it's the first and only camera backpack I've ever owned, but I haven't come up with a complaint yet. Others may have reasons not to buy it. But for $40 or so (I think right now at B&H it's $39), I can live with it being a second pack if I find one in the future that I like more. 

I carry a 6D w/ 100-400L mounted, a 40mm pancake, 17-40, a 100mm macro and the 24-105 kit lens in that pack as well as a 430EX II flash, batteries, charger etc and some filters in the pockets as well as all of the cables etc. The only thing I haven't figured out how to fit in there is my flash diffuser (fong - not super compact). I still have room for a few smaller accessories (Batteries, filters, caps/covers/rain covers etc). I usually throw a pack of sunflower seeds or something like that in the outter webbing as well - can't go hungry, right? 

The only thing I think I wish it had was a water bottle holder and a dedicated way to add a tripod case to it in a built-in sort of way... I use velcro straps onto the side, which seems to work fine. It might be nice to get a pocket for a tablet in there too, but I can live without it... more capacity means more stuff I'll put in there, it gets heavy enough as is. I added a piece of mesh material - similar to a laundry sack, to the inside to cover the lens holder area so that in the event that the zipper comes undone (never even come close to happening so far - I'm just a little paranoid), that there's one more layer of protection against lenses falling out or rattling around. 

My main use for it is to carry my gear to remote locations on hiking trails, tops of hills/mountains/cliffs, along rivers etc. Not really urban photography. 

One note - the bag had a sort of foam-plastic odor when brand-new, but it dissipated within a few days of taking it out of its plastic wrap and I haven't notcied it at all since. 


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have some F-Stop bags and they are really well made and comfortable. The Mountain Series http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain.html have their access from the back-pad and may allow you to flip it around on your hips and access the gear.

There are a few other options that may satisfy your need to change lenses and not put the bag down. One idea is to use something like a lens change bag that you attach to your hip belt, shoulder strap or gear attach point on the pack. 

The side access bags are another idea, but mostly sling type and may be a little small for your needs.

I recently saw a system, the name escapes me, that had a modular system with a main bag in the back and multiple bags that could be added to the front to counter the weight in the back.

Then back to the F-Stop bags, this woman claims she can flip that Loka in the video around on her hips and change out lenses. I don't know why she did not demo that, as that would have been way more entertaining than watching her unpack her bag: 

http://youtu.be/d-AX1HtbmZk


----------



## climber (Apr 29, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Then back to the F-Stop bags, this woman claims she can flip that Loka in the video around on her hips and change out lenses. I don't know why she did not demo that, as that would have been way more entertaining than watching her unpack her bag:



I tried that, and it's OK unless you don't do that every time. Because those hip belts aren't made to hold all of the weight in that way. And if some of the stitching wear off, all of your equipment could fall down.

Occasionally it works, but I really don't want to practice this all the time.


----------



## pisarzp (Apr 29, 2014)

climber said:


> I have LOKA backpack (f-stop company) with Large PRO ICU - see here https://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/loka.html
> 
> It is very light, but VERY durable. And it's very comfort, too. On their website you can see how much of photo gear you can put into each ICU unit and how much space remains above it and in other pockets.
> 
> ...




I have Tilopa from F-Stop. The backpack is very durable and big enough that I packed my gear to ICU and had enough space for clothes and all other things when backpacking in Asia.
However, the access to the camera is quite cumbersome. Also this backpacks don't give any space to breathe for your back, so you get very sweaty.Maybe I had too much stuff in mine backpack, but with tripod and all things inside I cannot imagine myself trying to change lens while holding backpack.


Due to all this issues I also bought LowePro Transit 350 AW. This one allows you to take camera out of backpack without taking it out, but it's much smaller. I still managed to put there couple tshirts and underwear for short trip.


----------



## zim (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.katabags.co.uk/Kata+Bag+Chooser/Photo/Kata+Bag+Chooser+Photo/16686748

http://www.katabags.co.uk/3n1-35-pl-for-dslr-w-long-range-zoom-5-6-lenses-laptop-acc

Worth a look and would seem to fit your bill.

Regards


----------



## yorgasor (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't use a single backpack solution. If I need lots of stuff with me, I'll carry a backpack with gear I expect I'll need less often, and have my camera and a lens or two attached to a belt for quick access on things I expect I'll use most.


----------



## charlesbanke (Apr 29, 2014)

i use the one smaller version of this, however this size seems like it would be better suited for your gear, it might be a little tight, however it is a good option for you. http://store.lowepro.com/backpacks/photo-sport-pro-30l-aw check it out, it is great for accessing your gear without taking off the pack. I use it all the time while hiking and while shooting sporting events, it is very accessible.


----------

